

Ask HN: Free web host to test javascript? - japhyr

I have been playing with javascript to interact with an html canvas, and I'd like to test a simple program on a couple devices.  Is there a reasonable free host to upload a single html/js file to?  I don't want to deal with configuring my own server, I just want a quick free subdomain to test the script.
======
elssar
Could use the Google App Engine, or any app engine that has free usage.
<http://alternativeto.net/software/google-app-engine/> <\--List of
alternatives to the the app engine. Also might wanna look at OpenShift
<https://openshift.redhat.com/>

------
gregjor
Maybe just email the file to yourself and open it on the mobile devices? Or
Dropbox? Or one of the pastebin sites?

~~~
japhyr
Thank you for this suggestion, I had no idea it could be as simple as emailing
the html file to myself.

------
Spittie
jsfiddle?

~~~
japhyr
I had never seen this site before, and I learned something new just by looking
at the jquery examples.

